
How to deal with drift in Terraform after manual changes to your infra? - geraldC13
https://cloudskiff.com/manage-drift-manual-changes-terraform/
======
geraldC13
Hi sharing here a post on how to deal with drift in Terraform after manual
changes to your infra [https://bit.ly/36GQYQC](https://bit.ly/36GQYQC)

